# Lets See the Set-Up!



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

No, I am not talking about the bows, we already have enough of those threads floating around. I'm talking about you treestand/blind set up. Where are you puttin them? Cameras? Mineral Blocks? What scent are you using. Lets get some pics from up in the stand!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm stalking/ambush this year, but I could post some of areas I hope to see deer if you'd like?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

ya lets see em


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay. Tonight after I get all my stuff done I'll snap some pictures and put them up tomarrow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Give me a week and i will have pics up when I go up there.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Kegan, I like where you live much better then stupid old brown Arizona! lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I went and hung both of my stands tonight but forgot the camera so i will snap some next time i go out....kegan I can imagine a big old buck sitting there right now.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's a pretty lttle place, and we have some nice doe traffic (as well as a healthy squirrel population). Occasionally we'll see some turkeys, but bucks are few and far between. Neighboring me are people who are bascially scum. If there's a buck, they make sure it's dead, or too scared to be seen anytime during shooting hours. 

The only buck I've seen during season was during the openner of rifle- pouring rain, he was sneaking through. Missed him at about 45 yards (buck fever). That beautiful brute never did get taken- he finally met his end on the side of the road because someone was driving too fast.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the only picture I have but it is the edge of my hunting grounds in back of my house. As you can see it is very thick and once you get to the tree line all swamp.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Get a turkey license ha


----------

